# 7 String Bass Strings???



## mwat5on (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey all, hope someone can help me.

Just bough a 7 string bass from the internet...upon arrival, I noticed that the thinnest string had snapped....so basically I need a replacement. (or a new set of strings as the quality on the strings is slightly poor)

WHERE CAN I FIND A SELLER IN ENGLAND THAT SELLS 7 STRING BASS STRING PACKS??? or a replacement 42 gage bass bring? I've found somewhere on Ebay but its located in America

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. 

Many thanks


----------



## ghoti (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not sure they ship to England, but you can go to juststrings.com or Musician's Friend and either do a 6-string bass set + one string, or build your own set.

For instance, like this:

Shop Bass Guitar Strings, Electric Bass Guitar Strings, 6+ String Sets | D'Addario | Musician's Friend

and then this:

Shop Bass Guitar Strings, Electric Bass Guitar Strings, Singles | D'Addario | Musician's Friend


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

I live in the UK, and I use Stringsdirect - Online Guitar Strings and Accessories. Sell 7 string sets, they do not, but sell singles, they do. Make your own set!

BTW, I highly recommend Rotosound Swing Bass strings. They're great for nailing that bouncy Geddy Lee tone!


----------



## MTech (Jun 4, 2009)

Ken Smith Sells pre packaged sets... so does Dean Markley, and I wouldn't be surprised if LaBella does, you could definitely order them.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jun 4, 2009)

were gonna need a belated NBD on that asap


----------



## mwat5on (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats great, thanks everyone for your responses. Just been on stringsdirect and ordered up the 
*Rotosound Swing Bass Roundwound *


Thanks again


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 4, 2009)

Swings Bass strings sound brilliant! 

I really want to try the Steve Harris signature series too.


----------



## Active Reasoner (Jun 9, 2009)

I burn through the high strings on my 7's relatively fast, so I use standard guitar strings as replacements. I just run the guitar string through the ball of an old bass string to hold it at the bridge. 

Active


----------

